

Ask HN: How do you aggregate thought and content snippets? - syntern

During the day I find various interesting things (urls, thoughts, quotes) with various level of interest (read now, read later, follow-up if similar topic comes up).<p>I&#x27;d like to organize them, but keeping tabs open and putting the URLs and text selection into docs is not really scalable. It kind of works, but now I have 40+ topics, and I&#x27;d like to automate parts of it.<p>I&#x27;m looking for a solution that would allow me to post these in a non-public way (e.g. e-mail, social network post, custom hosted app) with a limited metadata (url, title, tags, description) and query it periodically (few times a day max) to get all the metadata in a format that I can later reuse (JSON, XML).<p>Of course the easiest would be to create an e-mail account, fetchmail and text processing tool for this, but before doing it, I&#x27;d be interested in how others may be doing the same thing. Any thoughts?
======
wj
Evernote does much of what you're looking for other than JSON/XML format.

~~~
syntern
Looking at a command-line client (geeknote) I think I can go on without the
json/xml format. Thanks for the suggestion, I haven't used evernote for a
while and forgot about it.

